# What do you think?



## robert2191 (11 Nov 2014)

What do you think of my tank and is there anything you would change or do different. thanks


----------



## Crossocheilus (11 Nov 2014)

Is that a ladder type diffuser? If so I would recommend removing that and replacing with an inline atomiser or a reactor - less clutter in tank and better co2 dissolution. Tbh though plant growth looks very healthy so It might not be best to fiddle with co2. 
The hairgrass needs to grow and cover the foreground. 
As for hard scape, you could remove the mopani wood and get some nice rocks to nestle amongst the foliage or remove mopani and go for a full dutch style.

Congratulations on a very healthy tank, I look forward to seeing it become even better!


----------



## drodgers (11 Nov 2014)

That should be very nice once it matures its a nice old school layout.
However you may run out of foreground space but that could be a camera illusion.
Im not sure what the outcome of your carpet will be? is that micro on the right and what is on the left?
also I would follow Crossocheilus's advice and remove the ladder they are very in inefficient


----------



## robert2191 (12 Nov 2014)

Thanks.. The tank has been running for about 5-6 weeks now, not sure what the plants are, its a jbl proflora taifun ladder if I take it out should I get something like this Aquarium Spiral Glass CO2 Diffuser https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00I3FKHTI/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_D.Vyub01KS9NA


----------



## Bhu (12 Nov 2014)

Go for a reactor not the inline diffuser. The inlines work great but your tank looks lovely and the inline will fill it with a fine mist of co2 bubbles. Also maybe some taller plants to hide the outlet pipe. I use echinodorus belheri but they can get big! I'd get one of these they are great!

https://www.sera.de/en/products/in_...t/sera-flore-co2-active-reactor-500-1000.html

Not sure what size you'd need I use the 1000.


----------



## robert2191 (12 Nov 2014)

Thank you, are they easy to set up. I'm new to all this  would I need to buy anything else to fit it


----------



## Bhu (12 Nov 2014)

What size aquarium do you have? Do you have an external canister filter? If so it can be attached to that. Depending on the size of the tank the choice is the 500 or 1000. This is the sera 1000 set up with an external pump. 
Do you have a bubble counter as that's essential as well. A drop checker helps to see where the co2 levels were...


----------



## robert2191 (12 Nov 2014)

I have a drop checker, need to get bubble counter and I have a Fluval 306 filter


----------



## robert2191 (12 Nov 2014)

Sorry its 180l


----------



## Bhu (12 Nov 2014)

The fluval 306 has the flow rate to run through both the sera 500 or the 1000. I have a 150lt and use the sera 1000 but this might be over kill. The 500 and 1000 means 500 or 1000 bubbles per minute. What co2 tank and solenoid do you use?


----------



## robert2191 (12 Nov 2014)

This is my co2


----------



## Bhu (12 Nov 2014)

sweet!  no issues there then!


----------



## robert2191 (12 Nov 2014)

Yeah only cost £50 got everything with it including drop checker and ladder


----------



## robert2191 (12 Nov 2014)

Sorry for all the questions is this   how I would set it up


----------



## Bhu (12 Nov 2014)

Its very similar. But its a reactor not a diffuser. It will be much larger and use needle wheels that spin with the flow of the water to break and bash the co2 into tiny bubbles that get dissolved into the water. The gas remains at the top of the reactor so none gets wasted. The water enters at the top with the co2 and leaves via a tube at the bottom of the reactor heading upwards and leaves at the top too. Unlike the one in the video above which looks like the intense one which forces the co2 through a fine ceramic creating micro bubbles which then mist into your tank, the reactor will just feed clear water into your tank that is enriched already with co2.

Hope that's clear...

if not check this out it will make it easier to follow.

https://www.sera.de/fileadmin/gbi/08057_08058_sera_CO2_Reaktoren_2010_04.pdf


----------



## robert2191 (12 Nov 2014)

Thank you for your help


----------



## Bhu (12 Nov 2014)

Its a really good bit of kit. My only concerns are the material its made from. Some rumours going around that its not totally co2 proof. I have contacted sera directly but im still awaiting a reply  I continue to use mine


----------



## Bhu (12 Nov 2014)

robert2191 said:


> Thank you for your help



you are welcome  anything that gets more kit out of the tank the better  shame your canister doesn't have a heater built in


----------

